# Boat Things - Factory Authorized Repair/Sales for MinnKota & Motorguide and more! COLUMBUS!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If you're looking for local factory authorized service or sales on both new and used MinnKota and Motorguide trolling motors give Dennis a shout at 614-895-BOAT or visit them at www.boatthings2.com

He installs and repairs all sorts of upgrades (power poles, trailer lighting, pumps, electronics) and his pricing and turnaround time can't be beat!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I got turned on to Dennis and Spike at Boat Things by fellow OGF member Newbreed Fishing a few years ago. I've used them twice, once to fix my MinnKota PD and just recently to replace all my trailer lights with LED, a bad livewell pump, and some basic maintenance. I dropped my boat off at 10 am, and it was all done by 4pm...same day! Can't say enough about the work these guys do let alone the price. Thanks Dennis & Spike!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Same here Shakedown. 

I have had them work on my Minn Kotas twice and they did it as I waited once and the other time I dropped it off and the next morning it was done. Fantastic service! 

HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

They fixed my Minnkota TM last year. Top shelf, they say what they do and do what they say. Spike was who I worked with and couldn't have went better.


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Been to Dennis twice. Great service and good pricing.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

*BOAT THINGS is the place for pimping out your boat!*
They have operated on my old beater more then a few times, and always do an outstanding job!
In most cases he can match Cabela's/BPS Prices on new orders.

*Factory Authorized sales and repair:*

*INTERSTATE BATTERYS
LOWRANCE/HUMMINGBIRD
MOTORGUIDE/MINNKOTA
POWERPOLE/TALON
BLUEWATER LED LIGHTING
SAVE FACE*

*also:
bearings, trailer lighting, on board chargers, pumps..etc*


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

He just re did my trolling motor and did a great job once again.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Great service bought stuff from him before.plus he will buy or take trade in's if you buy new item.


----------



## Todd Wilson (Aug 31, 2015)

Dennis has helped me out greatly. He put on my trolling motor and two battery chargers. Being a newbie with the boat, he could have taken advantage of me. Simply put he does great work and is _*HONEST*_. Good Luck finding that elsewhere.

Another nice nugget is he works on motorized wheel chairs and when my wife finds out how much money i've spent on this boat. She's going to break my legs, so I'll be giving Dennis more business!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have to thank Boat Things again. As busy as a boat shop is in the spring, Dennis came to the rescue Saturday and helped me fix a problem that has been ongoing since last fall. Cannot say enough about his customer service and attention to detail. Thanks to him, I do beleive I am finally ready to rip some jaws!

Cheers!


----------



## DROP-SHOT (Jan 10, 2005)

Is he still working out of his garage?


----------



## BoatThings (Mar 29, 2016)

Yep


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shout out to Dennis! He's hooked me up a couple times. Always willing to chat. He fishes quite a bit as well. Great dude, great service!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Hats off to Dennis for a great deal on my trolling motor and fish finder. Appreciate it sir.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Again hats off to Dennis. Motor and sonar is mounted works well and boat is ready to fish again. Thanks Dennis


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Had a part I recently needed for my terrova for an extremely fair price. Will use them again if needed..a+


----------



## donwave (Aug 23, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> If you're looking for local factory authorized service or sales on both new and used MinnKota and Motorguide trolling motors give Dennis a shout at 614-895-BOAT or visit them at www.boatthings2.com
> 
> He installs and repairs all sorts of upgrades (power poles, trailer lighting, pumps, electronics) and his pricing and turnaround time can't be beat!


----------



## donwave (Aug 23, 2014)

I used them last year...fast, friendly, knowledgeable, & at a fair price. I was really pleased!


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought a new Terrova from Dennis. The price was as good as I could find anywhere. I am glad we have Boat Things in Columbus. Great service from a guy you can trust.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Dennis-thanks for helping me easily and quickly get a new part for my MG last weekend!!!!


----------



## H2ofowl (Jun 7, 2010)

They fixed my Fortrex last week. It had a burned up foot pedal due to a short. Great job looks like new. Thanks


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Big shout out to Dennis for quickly getting my trolling motor up and running! Took him my motor late Thursday evening and he got it back to me today (Sunday) so I didn't miss any hog walleye time! Really great guy who provides TOP NOTCH service and who gives back to our community!

And another thing...for anyone looking this season for a new Minn Kota, Motorguide or Power Pole, PLEASE give Dennis the first shot over the big box retailers. Prices are just as good on the units, he installs VERY reasonably, and IF you have an issue the big box stores or the marinas are going to send you to him anyway since he is authorized servicer. Give him your first shot before you go to Cabelas or somewhere else and remember you can use your Cabelas or other card there as well! I send everyone I can his way because he is the best, most qualified person and SUPER fair on his labor. Please help by supporting our local businesses that are more than deserving of our loyalty!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

good to know


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Now this is a great post! So far two pages of nothing but happy customers. 
I will also toss my hat in the ring as a satisfied customer. I have used him a couple times in the past. Price was right, he was very knowledgeable and got'er done quickly.
I would use him again in a heartbeat. 
Al


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Guess I'll add my endorsement also. I've used him twice, once a rush job, & extremely satisfied with the quality of repair, turn around time, & price. Nice to have this service relatively close to home & know it'll get done correctly.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As Gottagofishn stated "two pages of nothing but happy customers".

Doesn't happen very often...
...This thread has really been a tribute to Dennis and his fine work. 
Have never had work done by him but if I ever do need any done, he'll be the one doing it.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Always good to have information like this. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

So does this guy have inventory, or do you just buy it and he will install it?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

No inventory onsite. He orders direct from suppliers and has in just a couple days as I understand. Yes he will install it. Does a clean neat job.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I won a #55 Endura Max on eBay a couple yrs ago. Well,it was brand new but broken(magnets broke loose and jamming up motor). Didn't know it and neither did the seller. Long story short,seller refunded my money and let me keep the motor. From research on here,I took the motor to Dennis. He had it rebuilt and I picked up in a couple days. Price wise I got a STEAL on a new motor for my little Pelican 10. I wouldn't hesitate one bit on taking him anything I needed worked on. I actually felt great about finding someone like him close that I could trust. A rare thing in today's world.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

He sells and installs Electronics (Hummingbird, Lowrance) Trolling Motors (Minnkota, Motorguide), Interstate Batteries, LED Light kits, Power Poles,Talons and Saveface. Usually they have a small stock of high quality rebuilds.

BOAT THINGS is one of the most respected trolling motor Warranty centers in the tri- state area. 

Also remember that he can order most anything you need for your boat. He doesn't just do fishing boats. I would imagine they are starting to get busy with the mild conditions we've had.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.boatthings2.com/sales/Trolling_Motor

here is a link to the area on his site for used/reconditioned motors


----------



## JosephTheElectrician (May 18, 2017)

NewbreedFishing said:


> http://www.boatthings2.com/sales/Trolling_Motor
> 
> here is a link to the area on his site for used/reconditioned motors


Thanks!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hey Newbreed - Does he only work on electrical? I think I have a leak from my livewell line and need to have it looked at in the next few months. Does he do that type of work also? Thanks


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty sure he does that. He did some work on mine


----------

